# ويقوولون بعد السعوودي مو رومانسي



## @دانه الدنيا@ (3 أكتوبر 2011)

يووجد موسيقي بالمقطع
خفضوا ع الصووت

‫ويقولون السعودين مايعرفون الرومنسية‬&lrm; - YouTube​


----------



## جوو الرياض (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ويقوولون بعد السعوودي مو رومانسي*

[align=center] 
هههههههههههههههههههههه 
موسيقى التركيه اوكي والله 

يسلمووا دانه
[/align]


----------



## tjarksa (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ويقوولون بعد السعوودي مو رومانسي*

هههههههههههههه صدقو


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ويقوولون بعد السعوودي مو رومانسي*



جوو الرياض قال:


> [align=center]
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> موسيقى التركيه اوكي والله
> 
> ...


 
الحين الله يهديك خليت الموقف بكبره ورحت للموسيقى
هذا وانا منبه خفضواا الصووت

:sm11::sm11::sm11::sm11:


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ويقوولون بعد السعوودي مو رومانسي*



tjarksa قال:


> هههههههههههههه صدقو


 

:clapinghand::clapinghand:


----------



## فتاة الرياض (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: واليوم مالي من الذكرى سوا صورة ..ليته خذاها معاه وراح ياسارة ..*

ههههههههه من جد مقلبتيناااا يسلموووو يالغلااا ,,,,


----------



## نايف البلوي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ويقوولون بعد السعوودي مو رومانسي*

واخيراااا ...أنصفـــتونا يالحريم ؟

بعد كذا اتوقع النظرة راح تـــتــــغير !!!!

مشكوووره دانه


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: واليوم مالي من الذكرى سوا صورة ..ليته خذاها معاه وراح ياسارة ..*



فتاة الرياض قال:


> ههههههههه من جد مقلبتيناااا يسلموووو يالغلااا ,,,,


 
:052::052:


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ويقوولون بعد السعوودي مو رومانسي*



نايف البلوي قال:


> واخيراااا ...أنصفـــتونا يالحريم ؟
> 
> بعد كذا اتوقع النظرة راح تـــتــــغير !!!!
> 
> مشكوووره دانه


 
للحق بعض الرجال رومانسيين وغالبهم لاوالله من جنبها


----------



## نايف البلوي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ويقوولون بعد السعوودي مو رومانسي*



‏ღ دانة الدنيا ღ قال:


> للحق بعض الرجال رومانسيين وغالبهم لاوالله من جنبها


________________

يعني فيه تحسن من طرفكم أول ما كنا نسمع ؟؟ أنكار على طوووووول !!

مردكن لنا ...وتصويت ما راح نصوت لكن ؟؟ 

تحياتي


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ويقوولون بعد السعوودي مو رومانسي*



نايف البلوي قال:


> ________________
> 
> يعني فيه تحسن من طرفكم أول ما كنا نسمع ؟؟ أنكار على طوووووول !!
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههه
راح تصووت غصب
شوي شووي لين ناخذ مناصبكم وتجلسون تطقطقوون بيدينكم
من الحين زينوا علاقاتكم بالنساء هههههههه


----------



## جوو الرياض (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ويقوولون بعد السعوودي مو رومانسي*

يعني دانه هو اكثـر شي معطي للمقطع شكل مختلف يحسس بالرمانسيه من جد ...

تقبلي طلتي


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ويقوولون بعد السعوودي مو رومانسي*



جوو الرياض قال:


> يعني دانه هو اكثـر شي معطي للمقطع شكل مختلف يحسس بالرمانسيه من جد ...
> 
> تقبلي طلتي


 
اهاا
اجل الرومانسيه ماتطلع الا بالموسيقى وعسى تطلع منكم
اثاريها ماجت الرومانسيه لله
<< مافي فكه

ههههه


----------



## نايف البلوي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ويقوولون بعد السعوودي مو رومانسي*

دانه 

المرة الجاية ..خليه مقطع بدون صوره !!!

الناس ما عاد يعجبها شي ؟؟ 

والا أقولك موسيقي كردستانيه مع كرتون فاين لتمسيح الدموع وهلات العبرات !!


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ويقوولون بعد السعوودي مو رومانسي*



نايف البلوي قال:


> دانه
> 
> المرة الجاية ..خليه مقطع بدون صوره !!!
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------

